

The Future of VLANs - epaulson
http://blog.scottlowe.org/2013/06/20/thinking-out-loud-the-future-of-vlans/

======
epaulson
I think the post is right - we need to be rethinking some of the abstractions
in data center networking so we can deploy apps with specific network
topologies and performance guarantees, and still be logically isolated from
each other. This is especially important for bandwidth and latency sensitive
apps like scientific computing that really care about what's happening at the
"Top of the Rack" switches. I'm not sure that VLANs alone cut it.

